# Filter media bags



## creed1 (17 Sep 2008)

Hi all

I have just purchased some purigen to add to my external filter however, as purigen is so fine, it is gradually passing through my current filter media bag with the high flow rate.  

Seachem do their own filter media bag called "The Bag" which I assume has sufficiently small mesh so this does not happen. However, these bags are Â£10.00 each delivered and I need two to cover my filter basket.   

I know we tend to get ripped off in this game but Â£20 for two net curtain bags!!!  

Can any one recommend another (and hopefully cheaper) alternative media bag.

Many thanks

Matt


----------



## Garuf (17 Sep 2008)

Really really fine tights, I've popped 4 of the seachem bag s but I've never popped a pair of tights.


----------



## creed1 (17 Sep 2008)

Cheers Garuf

i just hope they don't look at me funny in the shop lol.

Matt


----------



## Garuf (17 Sep 2008)

I got a woman to help me and insisted she found a pair my size. Funny as...


----------



## tanker (18 Sep 2008)

u know those fish nets that you use to catch fish in your aquarium? depending on the size of your filter, get a suitably sized one. then cut out the net, discard the plastic. the top is not closed though, however its ok for me that way. this may not be applicable if your filter is really huge.
i did it this way in my small tank. i hope fish nets dont cost that much in UK


----------



## Voo (18 Sep 2008)

I got some material off the market that is used to make net curtains. 
It's quite cheap for 1m of the stuff so you can make plenty of bags. It will test your stitching skills though


----------



## creed1 (18 Sep 2008)

Thanks for your ideas folks

I am currently trying Pretty Polly 20 Denier XXL in my filter. It's amazing what you can learn about ladies tights in 24 hours   

Will let you know if they are to be recommended   

Kind regards

Matt


----------



## Wilis (2 Jan 2009)

Hi everyone, 
Any updates on the tights trials? 
I've just bought 500g of purigen to split into 2 for the new tank i'm setting up,so I can swap them around when they need resetting. 
Just wondering what denier you guys were into at the moment as I'm keen to keep up with the latest fashions n I don't wanna get laughed at!


----------



## Luketendo (3 Jan 2009)

A shop called Ultimate Discount Aquatics do their own media bags and some Aqua Medic ones. In effect these are like a quarter of the price because you get like 2 for Â£4 and 2 for Â£6 (depending on size and price.)


----------



## Wilis (3 Jan 2009)

Hi Luke, 
I checked out that store-it has a good range of stock but I felt the delivery at Â£4.69 for 2 mesh bags priced at Â£4.50 was a little excessive! Thanks for telling me what to look for though - I couldn't think what to call them before n have been typing in 'fine mesh bags' etc on ebay, entering 'media bags' though came up with tons of results from reputable filter manufacturers all at good prices with cheap postage-bit more user friendly than tights too-no more trying to undo wet knots or wasting cable ties!  
Thanks
Will


----------



## TDI-line (3 Jan 2009)

I bought some fine media bags from my local MA, arund a fiver for two.


----------

